# 1964 Lemans/GTO deck lid moulding



## fumiv (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello all, I am a new member from Finland and currently restoring a 1964 Lemans convertible. The car is missing the molding from deck lid lip and it seems to be very difficult to find one. Could anyone help me with this missing-part case?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe they make a reproduction of that part. Check out part # L130 in the AMES catalog or RPT48 in the Performance Years catalog. Welcome to the forms. And we would like to see a picture of your 64!! Love the 64's. And happy 50th Anniversary to them!!!!!!! Les


----------

